# Norfolk



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi gang!
Off to Norfolk in July and we're interested in sites that have, preferably, an indoor pool or as it's meant to be summer, an outdoor one as our little monster is bonkers on swimming. I know it's flat, but are there many cycle routes? Not all cycle paths, but possibly a mix or just relaxing country roads. We've never been over that way, either in the MH or just touring in the car/camping, so any advice would be welcome. H.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi H

On the Suffolk/Norfolk border The wild Duck, Belton NR31 9NE tel 01493 780868

Site is near Goulston, Lowestoft and Great Yarmouth and fills your requirements.


stew


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi the searles hunstanton they have indoor and outdoor pools and do tourers

>>> searles <<<<

my old van on one off there brochure nice site plenty to do

ray


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Homerdog,
What do you mean Norfolk is flat! Some parts are at least 200 m above sea level :lol: 
This site will give info on cycle paths and quiet roads etc:

http://www.norfolk.gov.uk/consumption/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=126

If you google you will find a lot of sites some big some small some commercial some CCC or CC. However in JUly dont forget the Broadland area and in particular the areas Artona mentioned will be heaving from the last week onwards!
If you want any more info please ask, I will help if I can.
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/results.asp?region=Central&county=Norfolk
http://www.bbc.co.uk/norfolk/content/image_galleries/your_norfolk_oct04_gallery.shtml?1
www.beenthere-donethat.org.uk/norfolk/broads.html

Regards Malc


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

and :lol: theres a airshow at lowestoft in july on the coast

ray :wink:


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well blow me down! MHF comes up with the goods, yet again, or at least Saruman and Malc do. Searles look to do the job, but this bit about 200mtr high in some parts has got me thinking. Surely that's a misprint, as we llive higher than that here in Malvern!!!At least being acclimatised means we wont get nose bleeds. I hope! Ta you two. H


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Well Homerdog, 
If you go to Searles, don't forget a visit to: 
http://www.sandringhamestate.co.uk/
Just a few miles up the road. Travelled around the Hunstanton and Sandringham way today, the weather was superb blue sky,slight breeze calm sea and the high hedges full of Rhododendrons were a sight to behold. 
Dont bother to take the 'van to Kings Lynn, Tuesday is market day (Tuesday Market Place)
Buses run every 15 minutes during the day:
http://www.firstgroup.com/ukbus/easterncounties/easterncounties/timetables/index.php
Service 40, 41.

Malc


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you Malc. Sandringham is definitely on the list and we don't care what the little monster thinks, as we'll tell him it's Culture!! Thanks for the buses, as it's a much ignored service. Every 15mins, no worries about parking and no wondering if it's time to get back to the car park or looking at the watch. Brill! We'll be there for Market day as well, so that's a plus. Don't believe for a minute the weather, you need more water/tonic with it!!!. H.


----------

